# Loss of a great martial artist and a good man



## aedrasteia

To all martial arts friends

Today at about 10 am, Hanshi Ridgely Able passed from this life and into thenext. To all who knew him he was an extraordinary friend, teacher and mentor. To martial artists he was one of the greatest Shuri-Ryu practitioners and an inclusive martial artist of humility, kindness and generosity.

He was our friend. His loss is simply irreplaceable.

He faced the last few years of illness with courage and gentle humor; always with trust in his faith in God, love for his wife Sally, his devotion to his children and his enormous affection for friends of every country. His dedication to Karate was undiminished and at the last Martial Arts Symposium in October, his presence inspired joy and wonderful training.

If you knew him, please add your comments here. More information will be added here as plans are developed.

We loved him and are grateful for the time we had him with us.

A


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Grenadier

I heard about this saddening news this morning.  I'm still broken up about it, as he had been like a father figure to many throughout the years.  

He'll be sorely missed, but his legacy will endure.  I'll always remember him as a kind-hearted soul who would do anything he could to help others, and that his mentoring is what got me back into the martial arts.


----------



## twendkata71

*That is truely sad news. I have always admired Master Able. I remember his contributions as one of the USA team coaches. *


----------



## Guardian

I did not know him, but it is always sad to loose a brother or sister of the arts, especially one that has touched the lifes of so many.


----------



## MA-Caver

. :asian:


----------



## Paquita

I will miss Hanshi Abele.
I trained at his school.

Paquita


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## Omar B

I've never met the man, but he sounds cool to me.  You will be missed sir, sorry I couldn't make it to class at least once.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## aedrasteia

Update

for friends of Hanshi Able, his obituary and links.  If you had the benefit of knowing or training with him, please let his family and dojo know through the Guest book. It will be much appreciated.

thanks, A

*                                 Ridgely A. Abele                                                              *

                                                              Share                             
E-mail Visit Guest Book 

WEST COLUMBIA  Ridgely A. Abele, 59, went to heaven on December 10, 2009 after battling a long illness. He was the owner of Columbia School of Karate do, a 9th degree black belt, published author, former USKA world champion, and a graduate of Florida State University and doctorate of Asian Studies. He was a member of the Church of the Harvest and the most wonderful husband, father, teacher and friend. 

He is survived by his wife of 18 years, Sally, his daughter and son, Sasha Katz and Jordan Abele; sister, Jan Konesey and brothers, Lawrence, Paul and Edward Abele and two grandchildren, Quinn and Leila.

Funeral services will be held at the Church of the Harvest, 4865 Sunset Blvd., Lexington, SC 29072 on Friday, December 18 at 2 p.m. 

Memorials may be made to Ridgelys favorite charity, The Womens Shelter, 3425 N. Main St., Columbia, SC 29203, www.womenshelter.org.

Thompson Funeral Home of West Columbia is assisting the family.


----------



## Master K

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Carol

Sleep well sir :asian:


----------



## Tensei85

.


----------



## Grenadier

The service was truly one to behold.  While heart-wrenching, it was a most beautiful service, and one that showed a glimpse of the many experiences Hanshi Abele had in his lifetime.  

There were over 1,000 people in that church, by my estimate.  There were many folks I haven't seen in over 9 years, since I left South Carolina.


----------

